# Calling all those hungry for zero off-set stubby(34.9)



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

I was just wondering if theres a way to petition or request Ritchey to make and release to consumer the zero offset for size 34.9,,I just found this photo with the prototype(left)..I will sign-up hundred times if signature needed.


----------

